# Floaters in my cypionate



## Pounds (May 9, 2015)

Went to do an injection last night and when drawing oil, I noticed some dark floaters and didnt inject.  Thought it was rubber from the stop.  A closer look with a magnifying glass shows what appears to be something growing in it?
Anybody had anything like this happen to pharmacy grade gear?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 9, 2015)

Take it back to the pharmacy


----------



## wabbitt (May 9, 2015)

Can't tell from the photo.  Does it look like crystals?  Cyp is notorious for crashing.  If something is actually "growing" in it, that is bad, mmkay.

There was a big drug recall last year from some compounding pharmacy that did have bacteria or some shit growing in their product.  They weren't making test, but just goes to show it does happen, even in pharm grade stuff.


----------



## DF (May 9, 2015)

Agree with FD if that's pharm grade bring it back.


----------



## Pounds (May 9, 2015)

Yea not a good pic, manufactured by Perrigo. anyways it's not crystals it's dark colored and under magnification looks frothy and moldy. I'll try and take it back to the pharmacy but since the cap is off and I tried to use it,  going to guess they will tell
me I'm shit outta luck.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 9, 2015)

that's that good shit. put hair on your nuts


----------



## Yaya (May 9, 2015)

Pounds said:


> Yea not a good pic, manufactured by Perrigo. anyways it's not crystals it's dark colored and under magnification looks frothy and moldy. I'll try and take it back to the pharmacy but since the cap is off and I tried to use it,  going to guess they will tell
> me I'm shit outta luck.



They should take it back


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Can't tell from the photo.  Does it look like crystals?  Cyp is notorious for crashing.  If something is actually "growing" in it, that is bad, mmkay.
> 
> There was a big drug recall last year from some compounding pharmacy that did have bacteria or some shit growing in their product.  They weren't making test, but just goes to show it does happen, even in pharm grade stuff.


Yeah it was a compounding pharm in Framingham MA that was making corticosteroids. It was a mold in the solution. Killed people and made many sick.


Pounds said:


> Yea not a good pic, manufactured by Perrigo. anyways it's not crystals it's dark colored and under magnification looks frothy and moldy. I'll try and take it back to the pharmacy but since the cap is off and I tried to use it,  going to guess they will tell
> me I'm shit outta luck.


The pharmacy should take it back. You can also report this to FDA and the manufacturer. If you went to the pharm and let them know you reported this to FDA adverse events they will most likely take it back.


----------



## CCCP (May 9, 2015)

if its pharm grade from a "source" your SOL and may be bunk, cause BA should stop growth of bacteria
if its pharm grade from a pharm, take it back.

if its crystals, put it into very warm water and see if it disappears cause it could have crashed, which as mentioned above, happens.
if its not crystals, and its not pharm grade from a pharm, discard.
if its crystals, pharm grade, not from a pharm, but the crystals go away and its clear again, your g2g.

and last but not least, have u pinned it before, any pip or infection, and lastly, how long have you been running the gear?

p.s. pharm grade gear doesnt mean you actually got it from a pharmacy, many "sources" can replicate pharma grade gear labels and put it into bunk shit


----------



## Yaya (May 10, 2015)

Post up and make friends...?


----------



## SFGiants (May 10, 2015)

While LE is worried about UGL's this is happening!


----------



## Pounds (May 10, 2015)

Alright guys, I took it back to pharmacy and exchanged it.  Said he was going to send it back to manufacturer and let me know what they say.


----------



## Pounds (May 10, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 10, 2015)

Gotta love this place man, everyone looks out for everyone


----------



## 4everstrong (May 10, 2015)

Never saw something like this before..


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> While LE is worried about UGL's this is happening!



You can thank Pinnacle for that brother lol


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 10, 2015)

Yeah does not look right especially if you are going to inject it not worth it take it back.


----------

